

Android will replace iOS as the most important platform to developers - VMG
http://ovum.com/press_releases/android-will-replace-ios-as-the-most-important-platform-to-developers-says-ovum/

======
libria
Link is down for the moment. text: <http://pastebin.com/5NjKnyUD> cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:lsi7EB1...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:lsi7EB15bXoJ:ovum.com/press_releases/android-
will-replace-ios-as-the-most-important-platform-to-developers-says-ovum/)

------
zedwill
I work as a freelancer making android and iOs apps, and already I am having
clients that prefer launching on android first and later iphone.

Mostly it is because they believe their potential customers are more likely to
have android devices, as android phones are cheaper and ubiquitous. Some of
them believe competition is tougher in the app market, although I don't
necessarily agree.

------
malandrew
Actually it's probable that web apps will replace iOS as the most important
platform to developers, especially for apps dependent on network effects.
Gaming that is asynchronously social is probably one space where one platform
will dominate.

------
Motorcycles
Yeah...I stopped reading at "growing interest from developers in BlackBerry
OS"

